# Soon to be Engineer Looking for Position



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello to whoever might see this,

After running a Jiu-Jitsu school full time for about 4 years, I've seen that global pandemics and social distancing are not friendly toward grappling martial arts. We've downsized the school and I decided to finish my engineering degree.

I'll be graduating with a Mechanical Engineering degree from University of Wisconsin - Platteville in May and I'm looking for a position as a test engineer, design engineer, or really anything that would encourage creative design and a good crew to work with; bonus points if its in the archery/bowhunting/hunting fields. 

If there's any interest, I'd be happy to share my resume. 
Thanks!


----------



## Randy5213 (Jan 25, 2021)

Move to Tennessee and you can hang cabinets.


----------



## ZeroTolMfg (Aug 11, 2016)

I saw on Hoyts website that they were hiring for multiple positions a few weeks ago.

Good luck


----------



## JaKeller27 (Mar 14, 2021)

Good luck on getting your new career started! I hope you can find something that you enjoy and can work at for many years.


----------



## Mississippi bow hunter (Jul 9, 2021)

Did you find that position you were looking for. I manage the North American Oil & Gas business for an International engineering firm. 2020 and the first half of 2021 were hard on the industry but it looks like we've crossed the valley and headed towards better days. If you're interested in an interview let me know.


----------



## NCTribute (Jan 28, 2007)

DanielEuric said:


> Glad to know about your qualification. I think you should try to become a freelance designer and apply for your skill-relevant job at the freelance marketplace. Actually, I am working as a creative writer and content maker at Upwork, I also teaching many students how to write unique articles or journals that's why I also recommended them to check for plagiarism at *https://onlineplagiarismchecker.net/* this website. This tool helps them to enhance their writing quality and uniqueness. So you getting your first job from this freelance job platform. Best wishes to you.


Not good advice for an Engineer fresh out of college and maybe a spam post. I just retired after 37 years working as a Mechanical Engineer designing construction equipment and would never hire a free lance engineer who did not have a resume of successful projects. Need to work for a company and obtain some expertise before becoming a free lance (aka contract engineer).


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

NCTribute said:


> Not good advice for an Engineer fresh out of college and maybe a spam post. I just retired after 37 years working as a Mechanical Engineer designing construction equipment and would never hire a free lance engineer who did not have a resume of successful projects. Need to work for a company and obtain some expertise before becoming a free lance (aka contract engineer).


I appreciate that. I ended up getting a job working on Industrial Doors. Going to build the resume a bit and then maybe see what else is out there. Thanks!


----------



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

The company I work for is hiring. Look up positions at AECOM. If you see anything that peaks your interest PM me. Good luck.


----------



## Alkingwoodsman (Sep 12, 2020)

Good luck. Reach out the the archery manufacturers- never know what they are looking for.


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

Alkingwoodsman said:


> Good luck. Reach out the the archery manufacturers- never know what they are looking for.


Thanks! I'm actually waiting to hear back from my first interview with Mathew's right now. Super excited/nervous so we'll see where this goes!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

That is pretty cool, hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Huntthedollar (7 mo ago)

Fellow engineer here... Where you able to land a job in the hunting industry?


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

Huntthedollar said:


> Fellow engineer here... Where you able to land a job in the hunting industry?


Unfortunately nope. I had interviews with Vortex Optics and Mathews, but either my experience wasn't what they were looking for, or it wasn't a good fit. Thankfully though, I found a job at a company that is fairly laid back and flexible and I'm learning to enjoy it, ha! Seems like the outdoor/hunting industry is fairly competitive.


----------



## Huntthedollar (7 mo ago)

You are probably right on the competition. Best advise I can give when starting a career is choose your first job to gain experience and after 3-4 years of a solid foundation go our and then market your talents. I started in Nuclear and moved to the Food and Beverage industry, both have been good to work in.


----------



## Glad2BNico (Mar 22, 2021)

That's good to hear. Thanks!


----------

